# fucking linux and my fucking laptops modem



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

Right

been at this for 2 days now on and off 

Toshiba 'Equium' A60 [satellite] lappy with the usual software modem in it - Windoze XP's device manager shows it as 'TOSHIBA Software modem'  the details given are that it is manufactured by Agere, on COM3 and using IRQ 17

so

trying to get either of my Ubuntu [5.04] or Knoppix [3.9] LIVE CD's to get on to the fucking internet - im-bastard-possible

I have Ubuntu on a desktop too, also unable to get that fucker on the fucking web either.
Forums all give same set of instructions [go thru PPPconfig etc blah]  been there and done that and it don't fookin' work

How am I to make the switch if I can't get online - assuming that the modem is not linux friendly?  I know there are issues with Winmodems/Linmodems & linux but fuck me, come on. There has to be some way of getting it to work????



Anyone here give me any useful advice?  

Don't wanna use an external modem btw, kinda defeats the object of having a laptop/portable computer n'est pas?




otherwise I am finding linux fine, using applications, office, etc etc, getting online is the only issue with both computers


----------



## soulman (Oct 30, 2005)

What ISP are you using?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> What ISP are you using?


 why?

I can't even get the modem recognised/up & running/dialling out yet!

Wanadoo over a standard BT dial up connection


----------



## e-fluent (Oct 30, 2005)

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto

First of all is the modem installed with a driver/recognised by Ubuntu? If it's any consolation my PC runs Ubuntu slow, there isn't a accelerated driver for my videocard and I will have to buy one that has a Linux driver next time.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

*weeps*

done that

it didnae work

next!?


----------



## soulman (Oct 30, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> why?
> 
> I can't even get the modem recognised/up & running/dialling out yet!
> 
> Wanadoo over a standard BT dial up connection



Sorry I misunderstood the problem you're having. A while ago I installed linux and had real problems trying to access the internet. It turned out that my ISP at the time - tiscali broadband - didn't support linux, or rather the modem they supplied didn't support it. Got right pissed off and gave up on it in the end.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

ahhh right
I see

Ain't even got that far yet matey - but am close to binning the umpteen linux disks I have accumulated


----------



## lobster (Oct 30, 2005)

what is actually the problem?
are u using the isp modem? 
are u using wireless?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

lobster said:
			
		

> what is actually the problem?
> are u using the isp modem?
> are u using wireless?


 Ubuntu cannot see, nor be 'told' to see the modem in my Laptop - so when I try and configure dial up - it doesn't! 

Knoppix seems to see the modem in the laptop but cannot for some reason configure the dial up acct without hanging/failing - the modem is there under the knoppix device manager [whereas Ubuntu just has loads of unknown devices ] but can't use it or something

I have tried the instructions below from various posts on an Ubuntu help forum to no avail....



> Go to your terminal and type 'sudo pppconfig'. Follow the instructions to set up a 'provider' account. If you don't know your modem port, I think you can tell the computer to auto-detect it. If you need to specify your ISP's DNS, make sure you choose 'Static' at this option. Otherwise I think choosing 'Dynamic' will make the modem autodetect it during the handshake with the ISP.
> Upon doing that, I personally had problems using the 'pon' 'poff' terminal commands. Instead, I went to System >> Networking.
> Open the properties under 'Modem', tick 'this device is configured', enter the phone number and your account details.
> Then you should be able to dial out. Let me know if it doesn't work.
> ...



I am not using wireless, and I dunno what you mean by 'isp modem'


----------



## e-fluent (Oct 30, 2005)

I suspect your modem isn't compatible. Find a Linux modem driver first then buy the moden to go with it?


----------



## rich! (Oct 30, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Right
> 
> been at this for 2 days now on and off
> 
> ...


You've got a software modem.
You need to be running the software drivers for it.

http://justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-136644.html

seems to be someone getting the same hardware to work.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd like to say that you'll be able to get it running eventually, but that wouldn't necessarily be true I'm afraid. There are workarounds, but a lot of winmodems just do not work with Linux. Granted, that's less of a problem these days what with broadband being more common, but if you have to use dialup it's an utter pain. My last x86 laptop I simply could not get the winmodem working under Mandrake, and I ended up buying an external.

Some modems can be gotten to work. My advice is to get as much information as possible about the modem from the XP device manager, and then google on the model, manufacturer etc; even apparently identical modems can have some small difference that means you have to use one tweak rather than another.


----------



## lobster (Oct 30, 2005)

in a rush i wrote 'isp modem" what i should of typed  , are you using a modem that your isp provided?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

*groan* No. He's not. He's using a laptop with a built in modem. It's a winmodem. They don't have linux drivers and they don't provide information for people to write drivers for them. Okay?


----------



## jæd (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep -- highly unlikely that the modem will run under linux. Save time and go and buy an external one.


----------



## rich! (Oct 30, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> *groan* No. He's not. He's using a laptop with a built in modem. It's a winmodem. They don't have linux drivers and they don't provide information for people to write drivers for them. Okay?



Some winmodems have drivers for Linux.

I posted a link to a thread where someone gets that Toshiba's modem to work under Linux.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

*b0ll0cks to this, I'm sticking with windoze*

hmmm
I think that guy is on about using an external modem with his latop, but cheers anyway rich!

jaed - hmmm, laptop+external modem=pain in the arse innit

I think jaed & Fridgemagnet are right with their 'it probably won't work under linux' vibe.

I've read a shit load of stuff today in relation to agere/lucent modems and linux and winmodem/linmodem/software modem theory/experiences etc etc etc

it's a fackin' nightmare - the whole point, if you ain't a techy anyway, is that you just wanna boot up and get on with it, which is what I wanna do.  Don't wanna have to start dragging an external modem from bedroom to sofa, to desk and back again so I can use linux.  I am stuck with dial up for at least the next 4 months in this flat next to the fackin' moors. I do have an external modem lying around, but as I say I wanna just be able to gerronwi'it!  Not start pissing about - I will have a go with the desktop in the living room with Ubuntu & the external modem, I know when  last played with Ubuntu on that desktop - it couldn't see/find the PCI card based modem, which I found odd.

Anyway - cheers for the input people, I'll no doubt be asking again  in a few months!

*T*_hrobbing_ *A*_ngel_ 
 ___________________________________
_Too much Ha Ha, pretty soon Boo Hoo_


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

rich! said:
			
		

> Some winmodems have drivers for Linux.
> 
> I posted a link to a thread where someone gets that Toshiba's modem to work under Linux.


What you get, in some cases, is a situation where somebody has hacked together a driver that kinda works. Sometimes this might mean that you can't get any sound at the same time as using the modem. The manufacturers don't provide the necessary details so that people can do their work for them for free because... uh... I don't know, they're cunts, that's the only explanation I can come up with.


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 30, 2005)

It might work with the SmartLink driver:


> Some of Agere soft modems are accidentally supported by the SmartLink drivers.


Ubuntu's instructions for installing it are here. Some more info here and here.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

Signal 11 said:
			
		

> It might work with the SmartLink driver:
> 
> Ubuntu's instructions for installing it are here. Some more info here and here.


 cheers Signal, I did see some references to this SmartLink driver working in some cases [and not working in some cases too]  I suppose the thing is for me to try and see what happens huh?  I think I am suffering from 'attempt apathy' or summat!

Fridge - you mention it being easier on Broadband than on dial up - why's that?  Never used BBand y'see so have no idea what the crack is


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

Broadband, you can just get a router and use an ethernet connection. Plug your Linux box into a router and it will work without you doing anything. The distro will understand exactly how your network card works.

Similarly, if your distro works with your wireless card (and it is likely to) all you do is just turn it on and connect. I've never had any problems with Linux machines connecting via ethernet or wireless. My iBook running Ubuntu is a gem when it comes to using the Airport card, no problems at all.

It's just fucking winmodems that are the problem. I do understand your pain, I was in the exact same position a couple of years back, endlessly swearing at the fucking thing, trying all sorts of remedies. If you really need dialup access I'd get an external modem right now, it will save you so much hassle and they're quite cheap.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

cheers FM
I get ya now, it'll treat the bband connection like a network connection innit, and I gather from what I've read, and as you say, it's easier by a damn mile.

The lappy is already seeing the ethernet card, guess I'll wait a while and se i fthe next flat I'm in is bband friendly huh

pip pip


----------



## soulman (Oct 30, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Broadband, you can just get a router and use an ethernet connection. Plug your Linux box into a router and it will work without you doing anything. The distro will understand exactly how your network card works.



So if I was to install one of the linux packages now then buy a cheap router then plug my broadband connection in the back it would automatically install and be ready to use - plug and play style?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## soulman (Oct 30, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Yep.



Excellent


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 30, 2005)

useful to know


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 31, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Broadband, you can just get a router and use an ethernet connection. Plug your Linux box into a router and it will work without you doing anything. The distro will understand exactly how your network card works.


Not necessarily. 

Knoppix didn't recognise by old machine's NIC, even after considerable arsing around. Friends have had similar problems.


----------



## jayeola (Oct 31, 2005)

never had a problem with NICs myself and I've tried a few distros. From what I've read winmodems are a PITA.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2005)

*Ebuyer Extra Value 56K V.92 USB Fax/Modem - Retail Box*







£11.74 inc VAT
Features
Compatible with USB version 1.1
Up to 56 Kbps downloads with ITU V.90 and V.92
ITU V.34 up to 33.6 Kbps
Compatible with ITU and Bell standards down to 300 bps
V.80 video conferencing support
V.42/MNP2-4 error control
V.42 bis, V.44, MNP5 data compression
Fax: EIA 578 (Class 1) with V.17, V.29, V.27 ter
Hot Swap
Interfaces
External connectors
PHONEhone jack
LINE:Telephone line jack
USB:USB cable socket

this'll do it I assume?
assume this is powered by the USB port too?


----------



## jæd (Nov 2, 2005)

jayeola said:
			
		

> never had a problem with NICs myself and I've tried a few distros. From what I've read winmodems are a PITA.



I've bumped into one or two NICs that have problems but they're one or two in zillions of ones that have been ok.


----------



## jæd (Nov 2, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> this'll do it I assume?
> assume this is powered by the USB port too?



Well... If you want to assume things you might run into one or two problems. Have you researched linux driversfor it  on the Internet...? With Linux its best to do a search in Google and on the linux compatability list before blindly assuming something.

Personally I'd go with a modem that connects to a serial port as these have been supported by Linux since Roman times. (Does the laptop have a serial port...?)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Well... If you want to assume things you might run into one or two problems. Have you researched linux driversfor it  on the Internet...? With Linux its best to do a search in Google and on the linux compatability list before blindly assuming something.
> 
> Personally I'd go with a modem that connects to a serial port as these have been supported by Linux since Roman times. (Does the laptop have a serial port...?)



good point - goes off to research drivers

can't be arsed with yet another plug socet - so if I can't do it with a usb powered modem I aint doing it, as I said in the original post, I don't really wanna use an external modem at all tbh

serial port=yus


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 4, 2005)

RIGHT!

fuck the laptop - THIS is my first post from my desktop using Ubuntu linux and my girlfriends old external Pace modem - no idea what speed I'm, connected at or whether Firefox is just shite, but I'm online under Ubuntu!  Hurrah!

think I will leave the laptop for now and see what it's like online with the desktop for a while - if I can do it with this, I should be able to do it on my lappy huh, eventually anyway


pip pip


----------



## peppery (Nov 4, 2005)

I've had the same problems using a modem with a Linux box. my machine initially had a Winmodem that didn't work with Ubuntu, so I installed an Intel 536EP but I couldn't get the drivers to work with it. I just gave up. The funny thing is I've been using Linux for about 6 years and didn't have problems back then.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 4, 2005)

fucking weird innit

trying to get to grips with Evolution mail now

ffs - anyone show me where this ADD button is so I can 'add' more than one email account to the fecker>?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 4, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> fucking weird innit
> 
> trying to get to grips with Evolution mail now
> 
> ffs - anyone show me where this ADD button is so I can 'add' more than one email account to the fecker>?



LOL<<<from another nooooob to ubuntu>>>Edit>Prefrences>there it is!!! 

*niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiische innit?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2005)

cheers squelch, many emails accts added now


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> cheers squelch, many emails accts added now



now_then....'ow the fek do you install Clamav into ubuntu/breezey badger styleeee?  ...2nd day of doinge....least I get to twat around in terminal...but most of the read mes/Googleness/guru instructions seem to give all/many ways to do it but nutting works to blat it in....grrrrrr...


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2005)

What type of package is it, squelch?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 5, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> What type of package is it, squelch?



*runs in from rain whilst trying to repair 'lectrics on car...package?  eh?

clamav-0.87.1 linux trying to get it working in ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger..two of us taking turn for two days to try to get it in....lmao!


----------



## jæd (Nov 5, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> *runs in from rain whilst trying to repair 'lectrics on car...package?  eh?
> 
> clamav-0.87.1 linux trying to get it working in ubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger..two of us taking turn for two days to try to get it in....lmao!



Why...? Clamav is a virus checker. Not needed on linux.


----------



## jæd (Nov 5, 2005)

If you're really heart set on installing anti-virus on ubuntu the quickest way to install is:

sudo apt-get install clamav


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 5, 2005)

can someone recommend a 'whatthe fuck am I doing' type guide to linux/terminal etc etc

I have no idea what I am doing at all and searching for help is fucking useless ime as you get one persons experience on a bulletin board from my findings

I need to learn what to do - I've just downloaded a .deb package and extracted it to the desktop and now I just have another 3 files on the desktop, cunts!   I wanted it to install - and it isn't very intuitive   [it's the Opera browser fer linux btw - ffox is shyte!]


----------



## lobster (Nov 5, 2005)

http://www.linuxcommand.org/
http://www.linuxquestions.org/
http://www.tldp.org/
http://www.debianplanet.org/ 

there are a few good links for you to look at, the last link is for debian news which does include a forum, ive not been as i am a slackware user, but i noticed you are a debian user, so i searched google and found those links usefull as a start.


----------



## Almor (Nov 5, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Right
> Toshiba 'Equium' A60 [satellite] lappy with the usual software modem in it



Despite seeming to have given up on the laptop modem here's a nice site for help with Linux on Toshiba computers, you'd want installation infos link; there are about 10 Equium A60's on there so I've not looked for yours. The info is quite often aimed at SuSe Linux but can often be adapted to others fairly easily.

As far as getting started?
The Linux Documentation Project - http://www.tldp.org/index.html
Linux Newbie Guide - http://sunsite.dk/linux-newbie/index.html
rute users tutorial and exposition - http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
Debian GNU/Linux Desktop Survival Guide - http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/
Debian Linux Tutorial - Guide On How To Install Linux Software for Servers and Network Installation and Set Up for Beginners with Instructions On How To Configure A Home Server - http://www.aboutdebian.com/

I don't think I've even got around to reading the last 2 of those at all myself yet, but they look nice.


----------



## jayeola (Nov 6, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> can someone recommend a 'whatthe fuck am I doing' type guide to linux/terminal etc etc
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing at all and searching for help is fucking useless ime as you get one persons experience on a bulletin board from my findings
> 
> I need to learn what to do - I've just downloaded a .deb package and extracted it to the desktop and now I just have another 3 files on the desktop, cunts!   I wanted it to install - and it isn't very intuitive   [it's the Opera browser fer linux btw - ffox is shyte!]



Welcome the real world of *nix. A world where you are in control of your machine. There are thousand of commands at your disposal right now. There are some docs (loads in fact) on your machine right now...

1- you don't actually need an anti-virus app. believe it or not. took me a while to be convinced. 
2:- aliases. very handy. here's one that i made earlier:- http://wiki.blagblagblag.org/Aliases  look at the bottom of the page to see how i use it as a "help me tool"


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> If you're really heart set on installing anti-virus on ubuntu the quickest way to install is:
> 
> sudo apt-get install clamav



Thankee jaed...I did actually get that far,,,but I was prolly trollied with a space too many or a hyphen too less...>>the reason the av is being put on is coz it isn't my set up...the lappy with Ubuntu it networked into a Windows main Net accesss...it's work sensitive and stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff...owner is concerned about my surfing habits and/or his own versus occassional seeding of stuff received from clients less inclined to be as discerning with their housekeeping.......anyways installing clamav and the doings that is needed to do that is all a learning curve thang to innit?



*swaps over to opther lappy...


----------



## Velouria (Nov 6, 2005)

Maybe someone could give you an old 56k PCMCIA modem (one that shows up as a COM port when initialised, not a software driven one ...) that you could bung in and go?

Mate has a whole stack of them but none of the little dongle thingies that fit on em - they're forever breaking


----------



## rich! (Nov 6, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> sudo apt-get install clamav



I f#in love *nix's.

Where else do we get to give instructions like that?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2005)

rich! said:
			
		

> I f#in love *nix's.
> 
> Where else do we get to give instructions like that?



dint work tho coz of a 'lock'...still looking...


----------



## rich! (Nov 6, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> dint work tho coz of a 'lock'...still looking...


Post the text it gave.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 6, 2005)

rich! said:
			
		

> Post the text it gave.



will do..jus have to boot it up..though y'all prolly not there now...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

soulman said:
			
		

> Excellent



'tis innit


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> will do..jus have to boot it up..though y'all prolly not there now...



cept i can't post the 20000 characters..only 5000 of 'em by PM or 10000 by a normal post....  ....... 


*I've already had one HELL of a morning...I'll come back if i haven't found a piece of rope.


----------



## e-fluent (Nov 7, 2005)

This thread reads like a Microsoft employees blog.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> can someone recommend a 'whatthe fuck am I doing' type guide to linux/terminal etc etc
> 
> I have no idea what I am doing at all and searching for help is fucking useless ime as you get one persons experience on a bulletin board from my findings
> 
> I need to learn what to do - I've just downloaded a .deb package and extracted it to the desktop and now I just have another 3 files on the desktop, cunts!   I wanted it to install - and it isn't very intuitive   [it's the Opera browser fer linux btw - ffox is shyte!]



A good place to have a look at (I know I'm stating the obvious) is the Ubuntu website:

http://www.ubuntu.com

there are excellent forums at;

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/

also try the "Unofficial Ubuntu 4.10 Starter Guide:

http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/


If you want to install the .deb file for opera, don't extract it or anything, do the following in a terminal:

sudo dpkg -i file_name.deb

Where "file_name.deb" is the name of the file (package) that you want to install.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> A good place to have a look at (I know I'm stating the obvious) is the Ubuntu website:



personally been everywhere...albeit without joing every forum....looking


sudo apt-get install clamav
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Couldn't find package clamav


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems



Well... Have you tried doing "sudo apt-get update" to correct the problem. When Linux tells you stuff you should listen to the advice given...!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

all those security things are update....jus can't snatch'em down...beeen tryin over and over and over..."we" know it's simple...but but but but but!


*managed to solve a Newtwork/Firewall issue thang on another puta tho'....could this be summittodo with the modemrouter firewall..Dlink...port forwarding rules?...possibly?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Well... Have you tried doing "sudo apt-get update" to correct the problem. When Linux tells you stuff you should listen to the advice given...!


 

yes yes yes yes yes yes...honestly I'm not really the twat I appear to be. ,,,that's the 20000 character erro list I'm bored of trying to post...funny thing is when it gets to end of that it also says sudo apt-get update....FAF!  ,,,,whats the figure percentage things as it's running....  

the link up there i did to...pasted over the original etc...that dint work either...


even tried stating the gz wozzit too to install clamav.....

seriously could this be a modemrouter/firewall issue?


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> yes yes yes yes yes yes...honestly I'm not really the twat I appear to be. ,,,that's the 20000 character erro list I'm bored of trying to post...funny thing is when it gets to end of that it also says sudo apt-get update....FAF!  ,,,,whats the figure percentage things as it's running....
> 
> the link up there i did to...pasted over the original etc...that dint work either...
> 
> even tried stating the gz wozzit too to install clamav.....



Please make sure your next post is in clear English. The comedy language is pointless and confusing. Have you run "sudo apt-get update"...? This tells apt to reread all the lists of software available on the remote servers.

"sudo apt-get upgrade" is the command to get all the latest packages that are currently installed. Basicilly gets all the newest releses and this oftern includes bug/security fixes.

And I still a bit mystified why you're bothing with an anti-virus scanner for linux....


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

yes I have sudo apt-get update...nothing is downloaded.


```
sudo apt-get upgrade
Password:
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
```

did not work either

the person who owns this laptop would like clamav installed for reasons I have already stated...

thank you for your help


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> yes I have sudo apt-get update...nothing is downloaded.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Did you do "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get upgrade"...? You need to update first.

I'd also check to make sure the sources listed in /etc/apt/sources" can be reached by the machine concerned. eg, try pinging them.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Did you do "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get upgrade"...? You need to update first.



yes I did and have done about 200 times. 



> I'd also check to make sure the sources listed in /etc/apt/sources" can be reached by the machine concerned. eg, try pinging them.




do you mean can I ping the folder on the ubuntu computers from this computer?
if so could you provide instruction how to so so I don't do something incorrect?


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> yes I did and have done about 200 times.



Did *what*...? "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get upgrade"...? Do "sudo apt-get update" and post the output.




			
				squelch said:
			
		

> do you mean can I ping the folder on the ubuntu computers from this computer? if so could you provide instruction how to so so I don't do something incorrect?



Can you ping the remote machine that holds the software from the one you are using.

eg:

ping security.ubuntu.com

Additionally, post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Did *what*...? "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt-get upgrade"...? Do "sudo apt-get update" and post the output.



I did both...in Terminal.

I have jus pinged archive.ubuntu.com successfully.

the code above are the responses

but i will down them for you again. jus a minute.

as with regards to the sources list...that is


```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted


## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
```


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> the code above are the responses
> 
> but i will down them for you again. jus a minute.



Please post the output of "sudo apt-get update"...


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

I jus pinged us.archive.ubuntu.com ...and that seems unreachable. grrrrr


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Please post the output of "sudo apt-get update"...



I was just going to and it seemed to come alive...but then went on and on and on...I suspect i will no be able to post the entire thing.

please wait.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Please post the output of "sudo apt-get update"...



Yes, the suspense is killing me.........

Have you tried Synaptic by the way? You might get on better using that as an interface for apt.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Yes, the suspense is killing me.........
> 
> Have you tried Synaptic by the way? You might get on better using that as an interface for apt.



Synaptic is just a gui frontend. If Squelch is havinging network problems then being told this by a pretty dialog box isn't going to help much.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

```
sudo get-apt update
sudo: get-apt: command not found
mitch@Lappy:~$ sudo apt-get update
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy Release
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates Release
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports Release
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/main Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/restricted Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/main Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/restricted Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/main Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/restricted Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/main Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/restricted Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/main Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/restricted Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/universe Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/multiverse Packages
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/main Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/restricted Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/universe Sources
Ign [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/multiverse Sources
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/restricted Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-updates/restricted Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/multiverse Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err [url]http://us.archive.ubuntu.com[/url] breezy-backports/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
50% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] [Connecting to security.ubu
```

 some of it.

I did something being downloaded..possibly...will reboot and return.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I jus pinged us.archive.ubuntu.com ...and that seems unreachable. grrrrr



Are you on dial-up; I presume so since you mentioned modems and stuff before.

It looks like you may have some problems with your internet connection, or at least the connection to the repositories.

I'll try pinging them as well.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I was just going to and it seemed to come alive...but then went on and on and on...I suspect i will no be able to post the entire thing.



You appear to be having network problems then as us.archive.ubuntu.com is up and running as I see it. Running "sudo apt-get update" will show you which servers you can't reach. (It should timeout is one is apperently dead)


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Synaptic is just a gui frontend. If Squelch is havinging network problems then being told this by a pretty dialog box isn't going to help much.



Yes, of course.

I suspect that this is a connection problem, but Synaptic can help people, just 'cos it's pretty doesn't mean it's wrong!


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

> I did something being downloaded..possibly...will reboot and return.



Please rephrase in syntatically correct english. Otherwise what you write will be a waste of time. This does sound annoying and pendantic but it saves lots of time trying to work out what you mean.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Synaptic is just a gui frontend. If Squelch is havinging network problems then being told this by a pretty dialog box isn't going to help much.



I've been reading those type of threads too!!!  

back in a mo..


```
sudo get-apt update
sudo: get-apt: command not found
mitch@Lappy:~$ sudo apt-get update
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release.gpg
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports Release
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Sources
Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Sources
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
```


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> You appear to be having network problems then as us.archive.ubuntu.com is up and running as I see it. Running "sudo apt-get update" will show you which servers you can't reach. (It should timeout is one is apperently dead)



Yes, it's live here as well, but it seems pretty slow.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

AND!!!!


```
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
Err http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release.gpg
  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
.
```


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

Either (a) use synaptic or (b) use apt from the command line. If you mix and match you will screw things up and have to reinstall.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

AND!!!


```
Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Sources
  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/Release.gpg  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/Release.gpg  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed outFailed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)
Reading package lists... Done
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
```


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Sources
> Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0). - connect (101 Network is unreachable)



Looks you don't have network access. Can you ping www.google.com...?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

,


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

,


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Please rephrase in syntatically correct english. Otherwise what you write will be a waste of time. This does sound annoying and pendantic but it saves lots of time trying to work out what you mean.



sorry again...

I did* see* something being downloaded. possibly. unlike at other times. a kb/s amount was shown at the end of the line.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Either (a) use synaptic or (b) use apt from the command line. If you mix and match you will screw things up and have to reinstall.



How?  They're essentially the same thing.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Looks you don't have network access. Can you ping www.google.com...?



There must be some sort of connection running, unless squelch is using Urban on another computer.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

I cam ping google.com

is that what you mean?

or do you mean can you ping <c&p  actual link provided>?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> There must be some sort of connection running, unless squelch is using Urban on another computer.



I am on the lappy with ubuntu


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you in the US?

I notice that you have the US repositories listed, how about changing one of them (delete the us. bit) and try again to see if that one works.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> How?  They're essentially the same thing.



Hhmmm... Perhaps it was just earler versions but Synaptic seemed to have its own ideas about what it installed. I've always advoided it as it never seemed as powerful as apt.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually, I think your repository list may be a bit screwed as well.

For example:

http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/

doesn't exist.

I think you need to get a better list.  I'll have a look a t Ubuntu and see what they're reccomending for Breezy.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> If you want to install the .deb file for opera, don't extract it or anything, do the following in a terminal:
> 
> sudo dpkg -i file_name.deb
> 
> Where "file_name.deb" is the name of the file (package) that you want to install.



thanks you veh much for that simple and erudite answer, this is my point exactly - *all* I wanted was that information, but have been unable to locate it easily in the plethora/mire of forums & 'help' pages I have been on [including those you have mentioned, thank you for that]



NEXT question is - I am on 5.04 and have today ordered from the Ubuntu homepage the 5.10 disc [Breezy]  how easy to upgrade to the new version?  Worth doing?  Easier done another way?  All info appreciated


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> thanks you veh much for that simple and erudite answer, this is my point exactly - *all* I wanted was that information, but have been unable to locate it easily in the plethora/mire of forums & 'help' pages I have been on [including those you have mentioned, thank you for that]
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT question is - I am on 5.04 and have today ordered from the Ubuntu homepage the 5.10 disc [Breezy]  how easy to upgrade to the new version?  Worth doing?  Easier done another way?  All info appreciated



To upgrade between Ubunto versions. 

1) Back up date just in case.
2) If you apt.sources file is fairly stock, then just change every reference of "hoary" to "breezy"...
3) "sudo apt-get update"
4) "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
5) Wait a while...
6) Use Breezy


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Hhmmm... Perhaps it was just earler versions but Synaptic seemed to have its own ideas about what it installed. I've always advoided it as it never seemed as powerful as apt.



Synaptic simply runs apt commands and gives a simple way of seeing what's installed and looking for new software.

The apt data (package lists etc) gets locked when opened by Synaptic, so there's no way of getting things confused by trying to use both at the same time.

If I was doing a dist-upgrade then I might use the command line, but otherwise Synaptic is very convenient (that's when I've been using a debian based distro).


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Are you in the US?
> 
> I notice that you have the US repositories listed, how about changing one of them (delete the us. bit) and try again to see if that one works.



I was think this too.

the lappy is notmine.

I did not download the original *thing* or install it.

I did copy over the original list in the source file as instructed in the link http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php

nothing worked either before or since.

thanks for your patience both..I do really appreciate it.


*and it keeps me out of the rain seeing as I'm also homeless at this juncture...I should be walkingback to the housing offices(only 7miles) but I've already spent 2 hours in there  today and would prefer to be doing this rather than spitting vitriol at the officer who interviewed me this morning at 8.15

...so what am I doing now?...editing the souce list?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

btw broadband...networked/ehternet into Dlink modem router.


*or should that be router modem?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> To upgrade between Ubunto versions.
> 
> 1) Back up date just in case.
> 2) Make sure on broadband
> ...


 not on broad band thanks to a cunt of a landlord - any idea if do-able on dial up or are we talking 100's on megs?


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I was think this too.
> 
> the lappy is notmine.
> 
> ...



If you never installed a basic set of Ubuntu how did you get it working in the first place...? ANd do you have the backup of the sources.list that psychocats.net reccommends you do in the first step...? If so then just roll back to that one...


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

how do you edit a read only file?...  ,,,I know I did yesterday...I can see the saved backup copy....

I tried creating a new document..it said i was attempt to replace a read only file...in gedit it asked if I wanted to...I said yes...it won't.

btw syntatically i am having problems with text being _cut_...clumsy hands on a computer keyboard I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> not on broad band thanks to a cunt of a landlord - any idea if do-able on dial up or are we talking 100's on megs?



Takes about three hours to download and install on broadband. Probably about 8/10 on dialup.

You could try swtiching the sources in sources.list to point to a downloaded cd version of it. But it might just be easier to order cds and use those to install...


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> If so then just roll back to that one...



was just thinking that too...but it(the original) didn't work either yesterday or the day before...and to be honest looked exactlly the same but i will attempt to roll it back.

the distro was downloaded to the main desktop pc on the house/office...and distro cd created...and used to install onto this Thinkpad


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> how do you edit a read only file?...  ,,,I know I did yesterday...I can see the saved backup copy....



"sudo" runs a command as a super user
"gedit" runs the gnome text editor

"sudo gedit readonly.txt" will open the read only text file in an editor with super user privalages.

so... "sudo cp sources.list.bak sources.list" will copy the new file with old. You'd then need to do "sudo apt-get update" to recreate the sources lists. 




			
				squelch said:
			
		

> I tried creating a new document..it said i was attempt to replace a read only file...in gedit it asked if I wanted to...I said yes...it won't.



Thats because you weren't using sudo to be the super user.




			
				squelch said:
			
		

> btw syntatically i am having problems with text being _cut_...clumsy hands on a computer keyboard I am unfamiliar with.



Ah...


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> was just thinking that too...but it(the original) didn't work either yesterday or the day before...and to be honest looked exactlly the same but i will attempt to roll it back.



Yep, looks like a networking problem...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I was think this too.
> 
> the lappy is notmine.
> 
> ...



Yep, I think it's the repositories list that's the problem.

Has this box been upgraded from Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary), because that would explain also help explain the repository list.

For example, there is a backports project for Ubuntu (backporting newer software onto the released Ubuntu distribution).  If someone simply went through the repository list, changing Hoary with Breezy, then that would give you problems.  There is a backports repository for Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary), but not yet for 5.10 (Breezy).

There are some help pages at Ubuntu that will help (links at the bottom of this post).

Essentially, the main Ubuntu repositories are:

##################
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
#################

To edit the sources list put the following into a terminal:

sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

And replace the repositories with the above.

then run:

sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

But, watch out, I suspect that the box has never been upgraded to Breezy so there will be a VERY BIG download.

More information is at:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade?highlight=(breezy)|(upgrade)

There's some information about Ubuntu mirros here:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive


If you want to stick with Hoary (avoiding the MASSIVE  DOWNLOAD for the moment), then simply open the apt sources list and change all references to breezy back to hoary.

That's probably the best thing to do for the moment.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh, and just to say, what I wrote above is just a "best guess" about what is going on.  If your laptop explodes, it wasn't me guv'


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

no hoary..only xp...am now looking at a re edit...but it all looks the same.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> no hoary..only xp...am now looking at a re edit...but it all looks the same.



OK    

The repository sources list is still screwed though, so it needs changing to the ones that Ubuntu give for Breezy.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Takes about three hours to download and install on broadband. Probably about 8/10 on dialup.
> 
> You could try swtiching the sources in sources.list to point to a downloaded cd version of it. But it might just be easier to order cds and use those to install...


 will it treat it like an update[as windows does]or will I be reinstalling all over again d'ya think?

you know what I mean, you stick a Win2K CD in a Win98 machine and boot up and it recognizes the fact that there's already a Windoze OS present and asks if you wanna keep settings etc etc and leaves all documents in place [well thats the theory anyway-i know from bitter experience that it's not always like that]


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> OK
> 
> The repository sources list is still screwed though, so it needs changing to the ones that Ubuntu give for Breezy.




mmmm...just removed the backport reference with 


```
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
```

sources now looks like this


```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted


## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
```

nothing changes with sudo apt-get update...will try the dist-upgrade now. also.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> will it treat it like an update[as windows does]or will I be reinstalling all over again d'ya think?
> 
> you know what I mean, you stick a Win2K CD in a Win98 machine and boot up and it recognizes the fact that there's already a Windoze OS present and asks if you wanna keep settings etc etc and leaves all documents in place [well thats the theory anyway-i know from bitter experience that it's not always like that]



Kind of. Just installs new versions of programs/applications over the top of new ones. Most cases the old config files will work straight-away. Otherwise apt usually asks if you want to keep your old settings or integrate them with the new versions setup files.

If you've been clever and used the apt config tool then there shouldn't be any problems. If you haven't then it defaults to keeping your settings. 95% of the time it runs fine.

If there's extra stuff that the new/updated program needs to run, then apt goes and gets that, and so on. The only reboot that is needed is if a new kernal is installed. (other stuff like networking just gets restarted

So its like Windows in that its has the word "update" somewhere...


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> nothing changes with sudo apt-get update...will try the dist-upgrade now. also.



Only dist-upgrade if update ran successfully otherwise it might get fun.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Only dist-upgrade if update ran successfully otherwise it might get fun.



too late. did nothing...but i closed terminal so can't show you what it said. i did notice it referred to the back ports again.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> too late. did nothing...but i closed terminal so can't show you what it said. i did notice it referred to the back ports again.



If you haven't run the update, then the upgrade is still trying to use the old package lists.

Try replacing ALL of your repositories with the following, as advised by Ubuntu:

###############
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
 deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted

 deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
 deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

 deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
 deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
##############

then run update followed by upgrade (if the update works, of course).


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

source file


```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted


## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
```

still nothing


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 7, 2005)

this is the one I started with...which I have used to no avail either


```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted


## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe

deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe
```


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> A good place to have a look at (I know I'm stating the obvious) is the Ubuntu website:
> 
> http://www.ubuntu.com
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm, I've done the sudo dpkg command and get the following error:

mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb
dpkg: error processing opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb (--install):
 cannot access archive: No such file or directory
Errors were encountered while processing:
 opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

What are you tr trying to...? If "sudo apt-get update" runs successfully then all is ok. If "sudo apt-get upgrade" does nothing then you have the latest version of programs for that distro. If "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does nothing then you have the latest version of Ubunto.

"sudo apt-get install lalala" will install the package lalala.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmmmm, then we're back to the connection problem then..... sorry   

Can you get:

http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/

in a browser?


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I've done the sudo dpkg command and get the following error:
> 
> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb
> dpkg: error processing opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb (--install):
> ...



Have you downloaded the file "opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb" and is it in the current directory...?


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I've done the sudo dpkg command and get the following error:
> 
> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb
> dpkg: error processing opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb (--install):
> ...



".deb.deb"  is the problem, you only need one .deb so the instruction should read:

sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb

oh, and like jaed said, you need to be in the same directory as you downloaded the package file to.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Have you downloaded the file "opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb.deb" and is it in the current directory...?


 yeah I have downloaded it
it is on my desktop

why does it have '.deb.deb' at the end of the file name?  It's just .deb in the properties of the file where I am copying the filename from [rather than typing it out every time]

any ideas?  do I need to move the file?


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> yeah I have downloaded it
> it is on my desktop
> 
> why does it have '.deb.deb' at the end of the file name?  It's just .deb in the properties of the file where I am copying the filename from [rather than typing it out every time]
> ...



That's because the name of the file is:

file_name.deb

not

file_name.deb.deb

 

It's probably easier if you move the file into your user directory.  ie.

/home/your_user_name

If you see what I mean (changing "your_user name" for your user name....)

When you open a terminal, that is where you will be when it starts, and you can put in the instruction.

.......with only one .deb !!!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

got a bit further this time




			
				from terminal said:
			
		

> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb Selecting previously deselected package opera.
> (Reading database ... 58010 files and directories currently installed.)
> Unpacking opera (from opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb) ...
> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
> ...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> got a bit further this time



Erm, I'll have to look that one up, I'm not on Unbuntu/Kubuntu these days.

Just a mo


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

Yep, I did a search on "Ubuntu libqt3c102-mt" and apparently the package is simply called libqt3c102-mt, so the following should work.

sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

If you want to find out more about apt, there's more information than you will probably ever need (or knew existed) here:

http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html

Remember that Ubuntu is based upon Debian, and have a look at Synaptic as well for a nice easy to use interface for apt.


----------



## jæd (Nov 7, 2005)

or just try "man apt"


----------



## ecadre (Nov 7, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> or just try "man apt"



or that


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

*Bollocks*

what's this mean?



> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> Package libqt3c102-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
> ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

AHA  

that synaptic thingy says that it [Opera] is a broken package

should I remove it and start again or what?

gonna watch Randall & Hopkirk now on itv4  back in a bit


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

used Synaptic to remove the broken Opera package

tried tmark it for installation and got:
opera:

Package opera has no available version, but exists in the database.
This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list



Grrr


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> thanks you veh much for that simple and erudite answer, this is my point exactly - *all* I wanted was that information, but have been unable to locate it easily in the plethora/mire of forums & 'help' pages I have been on [including those you have mentioned, thank you for that]



"man dpkg"


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Package opera has no available version, but exists in the database.
> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list



You didn't install opera successfully but apt knows about it. Make sure you downloaded the correct version of Opera for your os. If that doesn't work try to install a statically built version of Opera. You shouldn't need to install anything else to get it running on Ubuntu.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

hmm, I know I had the correct version downloaded from Opera's website

Is this summat to do with the dependancy problem it mentioned earlier d'ya think?  in message/post #124


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> hmm, I know I had the correct version downloaded from Opera's website
> 
> Is this summat to do with the dependancy problem it mentioned earlier d'ya think?  in message/post #124



Try "sudo apt-get -f install". This should fix most dependency problems.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

so
to be clear [sorry]

do sudo apt-get -f install
download Opera, again
try install procedures again

yeah?


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 8, 2005)

*Listen up linux zealots. *

I want £1000 by 1800h this evening, or I'm sending this whole thread to Microsoft's marketing department


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> so
> to be clear [sorry]
> 
> do sudo apt-get -f install
> ...



sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
sudo apt-get -f install 
sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb

If that doesn't work then I'd try the statically built debs from Opera.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

oki doki

give it a go later today

cheers jaed


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

what this mean???



> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
> Password:
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree... Done
> ...



this kinda buggers it up n'est pas?


Opera sin't installed in synaptic, when you mark it for installation it states that there are unresolvable dependencies:

_ opera:

Package opera has no available version, but exists in the database.
This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list _

it also has it in the 'non-free' category ??

what gives, am confused, can't auto download thru synaptic and downloads freom Opera.com won't install due to missing files & dependencies 

any suggestions people?


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> any suggestions people?



(1) Did you try "sudo apt-get -f install"...? What was the output...? 
(2) Have you tried downloading a static deb file and using that instead...?

If you don't try something I suggest then don't expect any more advice...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

your initial instructions look like they are set down in the order they need to be performed, so no, I haven't tried "sudo apt-get -f install" *yet*  tried now and the output was

Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.


  I am new to linux and I have no idea what the term static deb file means jaed, nor do I understand the above output.

is a static deb file just a downloaded debian [.deb] file?  If that is the case, that's what I assume I downloaded from Opera.com


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I am new to linux and I have no idea what the term static deb file means jaed, nor do I understand the above output.
> 
> is a static deb file just a downloaded debian [.deb] file?  If that is the case, that's what I assume I downloaded from Opera.com



A static deb file is a debian file with everything it needs to install the package onboard. The majority of debian files rely on other files (dependencies) to run. (This is the whole point of apt and other package managers -- they figure out what you need extra and install it for you) The file you downloaded depends on the libqt3c102-mt library to run. A static deb will have this included. For some reason it can't be found by apt. 

On the download page there are options for different distributions. Pick the "Other/static" option. Then install it using dpkg as before.

Oh, and don't "assume" stuff. It wastes time.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

yes Dad


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

I've just had a search at the Opera forms and apparently the libqt supplied with Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy) is incompatible with the Opera's  Ubuntu download.

There are a couple of rather involved ways around this issue, but they seem to give problems with other packages such as Firefox.

The simplest suggestion is to install the "static" (as in "static qt") version.

To do this, go back to the Opera download page and choose "Other/Static DEB" from the pull-down list, download the file and install it as usual.

The name of the file is:

opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> A static deb file is a debian file with everything it needs to install the package onboard. The majority of debian files rely on other files (dependencies) to run. (This is the whole point of apt and other package managers -- they figure out what you need extra and install it for you) The file you downloaded depends on the libqt3c102-mt library to run. A static deb will have this included. For some reason it can't be found by apt.
> 
> On the download page there are options for different distributions. Pick the "Other/static" option. Then install it using dpkg as before.
> 
> Oh, and don't "assume" stuff. It wastes time.



Ha!  You beat me to it


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> yes Dad



Don't complain! This is an example of the free support that supposedly makes up for the fact that linux is as user friendly as a hungry pitbull with PMT.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

>



Does that mean........  ?

I hope so


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

I was laughing at tom K&E's comments actually


right - static downloaded:  I then did this:
_mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
Password:
Selecting previously deselected package opera-static.
(Reading database ... 58012 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking opera-static (from opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb) ...
Setting up opera-static (8.50-20050916.1) ...

mark@markhostname:~$
_ and that would have appeared to have dropped this file into the  folder i was working in:
"opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb"

this looks familiar to me and looks like what I downloaded in the first place - am I now doing a sudo dpkg -i on this file?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

PS original download 6mb

secondary file it dropped is 4mb


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

tried sudo dpkg on the 'new file' and am back to square one:



_mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
Selecting previously deselected package opera.
dpkg: considering removing opera-static in favour of opera ...
dpkg: yes, will remove opera-static in favour of opera.
(Reading database ... 58113 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking opera (from opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:
 opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
  Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 opera
mark@markhostname:~$
_


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> right - static downloaded:  I then did this:
> _mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
> Password:
> Selecting previously deselected package opera-static.
> ...


_

This indicates everything went ok. Type "whereis opera" and it should show you the location. To start opera type "opera".




			
				Throbbing Angel said:
			
		


			mark@markhostname:~$
		
Click to expand...

_



			
				Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> and that would have appeared to have dropped this file into the  folder i was working in:
> "opera_8.50-20050916.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb"
> 
> this looks familiar to me and looks like what I downloaded in the first place - am I now doing a sudo dpkg -i on this file?



This is the old file. Type "ls -l" and it will show the creation date.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

hmmm curious

I deleted the original file and have downloaded the static file as discussed already
this 2nd file [in your 2nd quote] only appeared after doing the sudo dpkg instruction on the static file, as you can see from the ls -l output below


It seems to still be wanting that dependent file too

it tells me where opera is but can't/is unable to run it when just typing 'opera' into a terminal window

am I missing something here or what?



> mark@markhostname:~$ whereis opera
> opera: /usr/bin/opera /usr/lib/opera /usr/X11R6/bin/opera /usr/bin/X11/opera /us r/share/opera /usr/share/man/man1/opera.1.gz
> mark@markhostname:~$ opera
> /usr/lib/opera/8.50-20050916.5/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libq t-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> hmmm curious
> 
> I deleted the original file and have downloaded the static file as discussed already
> this 2nd file [in your 2nd quote] only appeared after doing the sudo dpkg instruction on the static file, as you can see from the ls -l output below
> ...



Er, I think you're getting a bit confused here    

The static .deb file includes everything that you need to run Opera (it should anyway).

When you installed that file with dpkg, you got this



> mark@markhostname:~$ sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
> Password:
> Selecting previously deselected package opera-static.
> (Reading database ... 58012 files and directories currently installed.)
> ...



This means that Opera installed OK.  You didn't need to install any more files!!!!

When you then ran dpk install on an Opera shared qt package, that screwed everthing up again.  The Opera shared package will not work, don't use it.

I hope that's clear    

Since opera is not an official Ubuntu package it may not put an icon into the menu's, so you may need to search for it as suggested.  Anyway it's easy enough to put it in the menu system.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

so should I delete the everything except the static file and start over or have I firked it up and need to redownload?


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

Jaed, are you on Ubuntu, Debian or derivative?

I'm at a bit of a disadvantage here since I don't have a Debian type install at the moment, just Suse 10.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> so should I delete the everything except the static file and start over or have I firked it up and need to redownload?



No need to redownload anything, you can reuse the deb files as many times as you like.

It's probably best to delete all of the "shared" deb files since they are leading to a bit of confusion.

Running dpkg install on the "static" file should replace the "shared" installation.  Can you confirm this Jaed?

In any case it won't do any more harm......


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

cheers fer that

right, gotta go out no - will chek back later and have a look for best practice on this


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Running dpkg install on the "static" file should replace the "shared" installation.  Can you confirm this Jaed?



Should do. I have downloaded both versions;


```
opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
```

I have Ubuntu Breezy Badger so my shared deb is different from Throbbing Angels.

Installing the static deb:


```
jaed@erewhon: sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
(Reading database ... 162439 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking opera-static (from opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb) ...
Setting up opera-static (8.50-20050916.1) ...
```

Installing the shared deb over it:


```
jaed@erewhon: sudo dpkg -i opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
Selecting previously deselected package opera.
dpkg: considering removing opera-static in favour of opera ...
dpkg: yes, will remove opera-static in favour of opera.
(Reading database ... 162541 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking opera (from opera_8.50-20050916.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb) ...
Setting up opera (8.50-20050916.6) ...
```

Installing the static back over that:


```
jaed@erewhon: sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.debdpkg: considering removing opera in favour of opera-static ...
dpkg: yes, will remove opera in favour of opera-static.
(Reading database ... 162538 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking opera-static (from opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb) ...
Setting up opera-static (8.50-20050916.1) ...
```

Apt will over-write the install.


----------



## jæd (Nov 8, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Jaed, are you on Ubuntu, Debian or derivative?



Ubuntu at home, Debian at work.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 8, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Apt will over-write the install.



Thanks, I thought it would, good to have it confirmed though.

Apt is pretty cool


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 8, 2005)

yayyyyyyy

Version	8.5 	
Build	              1358 	
Platform         *   Linux * 
System	i686, 2.6.10-5-386


thanks people


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2005)

re my problems.....:*shimmies*:...I worked it for meself...anyone want to know the answer???!  ...toook me three blimmin days

*sorting out the source.list + something else!!!!  

Thak you too everyone  for the effort.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

yes, they were helpful weren't they!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2005)

I had to go into Connection Properties>Configure> and apply the ISP DNS by name into the Network settings>DNS/Search Domains.

And also for the hell of it I changed all the archive.ubuntu.com etc to nl.archive.ubuntu.com etc


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

'And also for the hell of it I changed all the archive.ubuntu.com etc to nl.archive.ubuntu.com etc'

whysdat?


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> 'And also for the hell of it I changed all the archive.ubuntu.com etc to nl.archive.ubuntu.com etc'
> 
> whysdat?



In the sources.list and sources files I changed the repositories to nl.something.something.something


```
deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)]/ breezy main restricted





## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
## after the final release of the distribution.
deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe

deb http://nl.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
deb-src http://nl.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted

deb http://nl.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
deb-src http://nl.security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe

deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse 

deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main
```

this is what i now have in said files...I know there are a couple that don't need to be there    but ubuntu when into full torque ... together with the DNS Names as above...basically when the apt-get was attempting to retrieve the info/make contact with the repositories I noticed tha the  URLs were coming back as (1.0.0.0)...that wasn't right I knew..thought of!   sooooooooooooo last night I gfound some conversations in a fewer forums and in real time loadsof suggestions came up...and the combination of two of then (assign the name of your ISP DNS<<router issue thing and  use the Netherlands mirrors<<the nl. thingy...as opposed to gb. or us. or ca. or whatever) and boing I had about half an hour of downloads and updates and firestarter(firewall) done throught Add Applications...which is where i started...now to try clamav again.  


*does anyone know about the electrics of Citreon Xantia's...I've killed mine inbetween doingthis and other stuff toooo...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

> *does anyone know about the electrics of Citreon Xantia's...I've killed mine inbetween doingthis and other stuff toooo...



blimey


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2005)

*shorter answer...coz it worked!!!  


**a Dutch lady said she'd just used it  so I thought what the hell...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmm. I've fallen for that old story myself.





still can't feel my teeth!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 9, 2005)

synchronized my time and date thing now...I think!..it was hanging searching for it on boot up...gonna reboot and see if clamav will play now. 

I went for the Dutch option in the end coz the Caanadianian bird was yanking my chain....or is that string?


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> yayyyyyyy
> 
> Version	8.5
> Build	              1358
> ...



we is cool    


P.S.

Welcome to the wonderful world of Linux!!!


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> we is cool



so where does clamav lurk?...does it have a gui ?


----------



## jæd (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> so where does clamav lurk?...does it have a gui ?



"man clamav", perhaps...? Or even "man -k clamav"

(Still completely mystified why you'd want to waste cpu cycles on this...).


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> so where does clamav lurk?...does it have a gui ?



Clamav runs as a daemon and you're unlikely to find it in any of your programme menus.  It also does not have a GUI.

The command to get the clamav manual is:

man clamd

"clamd" is the Clamav daemon.

However, you have to be aware that Clamav is not like windows virus software.  It is not meant for "consumer use" on the desktop and I don't think it will be suitable for the purpose that you put earlier in the thread.

The real solution is for the Windows machine to have a good virus scanner.

A quote from the Clamav website at http://www.clamav.net



> Clam AntiVirus is a GPL anti-virus toolkit for UNIX. The main purpose of this software is the integration with mail servers (attachment scanning). The package provides a flexible and scalable multi-threaded daemon, a command line scanner, and a tool for automatic updating via Internet.


----------



## jæd (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> The real solution is for the Windows machine to have a good virus scanner.



The real solution is for Windows not to run every damn thing as root.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Actually, looking back at the original stated reasons for installing Clamav(see below), it's not really clear what the problem is supposed to be.



> Thankee jaed...I did actually get that far,,,but I was prolly trollied with a space too many or a hyphen too less...>>the reason the av is being put on is coz it isn't my set up...the lappy with Ubuntu it networked into a Windows main Net accesss...it's work sensitive and stuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuff...owner is concerned about my surfing habits and/or his own versus occassional seeding of stuff received from clients less inclined to be as discerning with their housekeeping.......anyways installing clamav and the doings that is needed to do that is all a learning curve thang to innit?



Deciphering what's written, it's not clear whether this is a dual boot (Windows/Linux) computer in which you're worried that viruses will migrate from Linux to Windows. Or is it concern that because the Linux machine is using the same internet connection as the Windows computers it will somehow infect them?

I'm assuming that you are not actually networking these computers using Samba.  A reasonable assumption I think  

Is this internet connection being shared through a router, Windows internet connection sharing, some sort of ad-hoc network?

If you're just sharing an internet connection, the Linux box will not be infecting the Windows computers and if you're exchanging files, they should be scanned by the Windows computer anyway.  Never depend on someone else for protection.

Anyway, in this situation, I think it's up to the Windows computer to have an effective anti-virus solution, the Linux box will not be able to solve this.


----------



## jæd (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Anyway, in this situation, I think it's up to the Windows computer to have an effective anti-virus solution, the Linux box will not be able to solve this.



And perhaps pointing out that the only computers that have viruses are ones with a Microsoft OS or application on them (ie, Word Macro viruses).


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 10, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> And perhaps pointing out that the only computers that have viruses are ones with a Microsoft OS or application on them (ie, Word Macro viruses).









http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=27557


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

The concern is that something may be inadvertantly downloaded to the ubuntu machine...then when sent on to the Windows machine the virus may be activated by coming through the Network...do you see what I mean?...I don't!! 

as I said it not my set up..I'd be quite happy to risk it or accept there is little risk...but alot of data is flapped about here from others that have less able _housekeeping _abilities,,,and then theres my penchant for nipping throughto interesting places when noone's looking...  ,,,,it was only the hermaphrodites site I'lll tells ya!  

Anyways...thank you for all the suggestions/definitive answers...all a learning process eh?..something to pass onto the kids to when they ask.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> The concern is that something may be inadvertantly downloaded to the ubuntu machine...then when sent on to the Windows machine the virus may be activated by coming through the Network...do you see what I mean?...I don't!!
> 
> as I said it not my set up..I'd be quite happy to risk it or accept there is little risk...but alot of data is flapped about here from others that have less able _housekeeping _abilities,,,and then theres my penchant for nipping throughto interesting places when noone's looking...  ,,,,it was only the hermaphrodites site I'lll tells ya!
> 
> Anyways...thank you for all the suggestions/definitive answers...all a learning process eh?..something to pass onto the kids to when they ask.



What may be inadvertently downloaded onto the Linux machine?  By "magic" from a website?  Sorry, Linux doesn't work like that and Linux doesn't run Windows executables.

Your Windows using friend is thinking, well, like a windows user.  I think that you are as well.  Not your fault, but there you are.

You still haven't said how the computers are "networked" or how they are supposed to be communicating.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 10, 2005)

if they are networked then the network is only as secure as the weakest machine on that network

so if his friends windws machine is compromised then normal thinking is to assume that the whole network could be compromised. So in this the logic is sound.. windows machine becomes compromised.. its directly connected (via unprotected network) to linux\whatever machine.. assume linux machine is compromised too. In real world less liekly to happen in a home environment I admit but if one machie on the network is zombied etc then its afe to assume that the other machines havny gone unnoticed.

this is why you create a DMZ for public facing servers and protect your own internal network from your own machies which are more likely to be exploited.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> if they are networked then the network is only as secure as the weakest machine on that network
> 
> so if his friends windws machine is compromised then normal thinking is to assume that the whole network could be compromised. So in this the logic is sound.. windows machine becomes compromised.. its directly connected (via unprotected network) to linux\whatever machine.. assume linux machine is compromised too. In real world less liekly to happen in a home environment I admit but if one machie on the network is zombied etc then its afe to assume that the other machines havny gone unnoticed.
> 
> this is why you create a DMZ for public facing servers and protect your own internal network from your own machies which are more likely to be exploited.



The question here is whether putting Clamav onto a laptop running Linux, that is plugged into a router shared by Windows PC's, does anything to protect the Windows machines.  My answer is no.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> You still haven't said how the computers are "networked" or how they are supposed to be communicating.



modem router DLink DSL 504T...what pingu says...will look at DMZ.(again it's not my system but am assisting in it's upkeep/upgrading in return for my upkeep/floor space.>>>I'll go do something else when I find somewhere to live,,, I also have quite a few friends who are NOT Internet inclined are positively anti M$ so I learn and pass on the info.


Main PC=Windows
This Thinkpad Lappy=Windows/Ubuntu dual
Another  ToshibaLappy=Windows
Another PC=Windows/SuSe dual...

all ethernetted by RJ45 cable

The concern is I introduce something into the Network(downloaded form Net or from documents I receive via emailor from other computers I introduce via flash sticks/cards/phone/SlSk(go Nicotine eh?) via  the Another PC or Tosh...not that I have but I _maybe able to_...or through use of Thinkpad I may inadvertantly introduce something to the Network which that then could be used maliciously if made available to the Main Windows PC if material is taken form the Main PC via the network...worked on on the Thinkpad in Windows and then returned to the WIndows main PC....a LOT of MSWord docs fly around from all over Europe/US from here to here and away from here with revisions etc...

Again, thanks for the keen response.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> My answer is no.



So has mine been,,,but just doing what i was asked todo...and in turn learning to understand and injest and respout*.    


* bottom line is the paranoia/frustration with antivrii apps their updates etc...the Windows system was using AVG but there were so many "apparent' conflicts with the ISP( I reckon it's standard tech support blabbage now.."Problem Sir?....are you usin' AVG?") now AntiVir on all machines currently running Windows.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 10, 2005)

it may provide limited protection by detecting stuff after it has infected the windows machine and is looking for other machines to have a pop at (e.g. sasser type activity).

in effect you would be using it as a sort of IDS sensor.

not much use for the infected windows machine though

so my answer is 

yes.. but very limited


if you want to protect the network more by using a linux machine use squid or something to provide a proxy\firewall\mailserver with the av scanning files downloaded that way


----------



## jæd (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> * bottom line is the paranoia/frustration with antivrii apps their updates etc...the Windows system was using AVG but there were so many "apparent' conflicts with the ISP( I reckon it's standard tech support blabbage now.."Problem Sir?....are you usin' AVG?") now AntiVir on all machines currently running Windows.



And so another reason to move away from a Microsoft o/s.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 10, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> And so another reason to move away from a Microsoft o/s.




sadly tell a lot of isps tech support that you are running linux (or in one case herer solaris) and it all goes very quiet...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> sadly tell a lot of isps tech support that you are running linux (or in one case herer solaris) and it all goes very quiet...



As a generalisation this is probably true.  However, I had a problem the other week with my Demon broadband and when I rang to see what was going on, they suggested stuff and didn't bat an eyelid (down the telephone   ) when I told them I was using Linux and an "unsupported router".

You never know do you?

It turned out that the problem was at their end (login stuff) and it magically solved itself about 30 minutes later.


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> it may provide limited protection by detecting stuff after it has infected the windows machine and is looking for other machines to have a pop at (e.g. sasser type activity).
> 
> in effect you would be using it as a sort of IDS sensor.
> 
> ...



I think that is how Clamav is meant to be used.


----------



## jæd (Nov 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> sadly tell a lot of isps tech support that you are running linux (or in one case herer solaris) and it all goes very quiet...



Always pretend to use Windows + IE. Makes life a lot easier...


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> modem router DLink DSL 504T...what pingu says...will look at DMZ.(again it's not my system but am assisting in it's upkeep/upgrading in return for my upkeep/floor space.>>>I'll go do something else when I find somewhere to live,,, I also have quite a few friends who are NOT Internet inclined are positively anti M$ so I learn and pass on the info.
> 
> 
> Main PC=Windows
> ...




Please, please, please try to order your thoughts and then use some sort of punctuation, paragraphs, anything to clearly express them.  This "stream of consciousness" stuff is hard work and half the time I can't understand what you're going on about.

I'm not talking about perfect spelling or grammar, just give us a chance to understand your question and then you'll get more useful answers.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> Please, please, please try to order your thoughts and then use some sort of punctuation, paragraphs, anything to clearly express them.  This "stream of consciousness" stuff is hard work and half the time I can't understand what you're going on about.
> 
> I'm not talking about perfect spelling or grammar, just give us a chance to understand your question and then you'll get more useful answers.




7hi5 iZ 7H3 GeEk F0RuM, 7HiNk Y0Ur53Lf LuCkY I7 w@5N7 p0$73D lIk3 7hI5


----------



## ecadre (Nov 10, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> 7hi5 iZ 7H3 GeEk F0RuM, 7HiNk Y0Ur53Lf LuCkY I7 w@5N7 p0$73D lIk3 7hI5



   OK, I know, I know, I've seen far worse


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 10, 2005)

ecadre said:
			
		

> OK, I know, I know, I've seen far worse



It was answer to your enquiry as to how this Network was set up...not a question...  

Anyway, in the meatime I've set up my own PC/lappy networked corner of the house....and will leave ubuntu alone for a few days now.  

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jæd (Nov 11, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> It was answer to your enquiry as to how this Network was set up...not a question...



Yes, but make it clear and concise. We are not going to bother with gibberish...


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 11, 2005)

jæd said:
			
		

> Yes, but make it clear and concise. We are not going to bother with gibberish...



Thank-you for making that clear.


----------



## Drarok (Nov 11, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> sadly tell a lot of isps tech support that you are running linux (or in one case herer solaris) and it all goes very quiet...



Yeah, I get that a lot. I only have a Mac, and a router. 
The ISP support expect me to have a Windows PC connected directly to my cable modem.

Them: "Can you get to a command prompt and type 'ipconfig /renew' ?"
Me: "No, but I can renew the DHCP lease on my router."
Them: "Sorry, sir. Dee Aytch what?"
Me: "Dee Aytch See Pee!"
Them: "If your language continues like this sir, I'll have to end the call."
Me: "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Pingu (Nov 11, 2005)

Drarok said:
			
		

> Yeah, I get that a lot. I only have a Mac, and a router.
> The ISP support expect me to have a Windows PC connected directly to my cable modem.
> 
> Them: "Can you get to a command prompt and type 'ipconfig /renew' ?"
> ...






for a giggle try explainiung to them how you are trying to do a zone transfer with their DNS servers...


----------



## Drarok (Nov 11, 2005)

Pfft, they wouldn't know what a DNS server was or even did.


----------

